# It has begun-1023



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

So I picked up my 1023 from Randy on Friday. Randy is just as nice in person as he is on the phone and on here. Stand up kind of guy. 

Now to the rod building. Ill use this thread as a progress report....

The butt grips and reel seat are in place...excuse the wood stove and messy tile, moved the rod to the basement to dry out of the way, as Ill be out of town this week. 

This will be paired with a Stradic 4000FH. I tried to color coordinate, as you will later see with the thread when I get it started. Im not sure how that will turn out tho....

Reel Seat- Fugi Delux Spin in Gold size 18









Butt Grip- Rod Armor with foam tape underneath









Over All-









Excuse the china marker spline marks


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

looks good man nice job.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

treed - i've been looking forward to your pics since you said you were starting this project -- looks good so far -- i am in awe of ppl who have the patience & skill to do this kind of thing


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks....

Judy, that part requires no skill....the skill or lack there of will show next week when i start wrapping.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Good luck Man!*

Looks like a "pretty" blank to begin with! Wish ya well!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*NIce Justin*

You will find out that it isnt that hard at all.

Fishinmama, Once you learn what it is you are doing, You will regret starting. Only because of how addicting and easy it can be. Once you learn...the ideas are endless. Rod building can be a moneypit.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Lookin good so far. opcorn: 

Your right Firespyder, I have done 2 rods now and have informed the wife that the right half of the garage in the new house will now have a "specific purpose" . I have about 10 6'-9' blanks that are going to be built or re-built. For the price of replacing 2 or 3 inshore rods I can build 10 out of the blanks I have,Loomis,Star,Allstar etc..All they need is new guides really.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*yep*

looking good, Did that size 6 tip fit? 

I like the grips, I might have to try something like that on one of my projects, just to change up from cork tape and heat shrink.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Firespyder7 said:


> You will find out that it isnt that hard at all.
> 
> Fishinmama, Once you learn what it is you are doing, You will regret starting. Only because of how addicting and easy it can be. Once you learn...the ideas are endless. Rod building can be a moneypit.


I am hooked also and think that I am building some for xmas presents, Will not be hard as my relaives are all bass fishermen.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Had to order a 6.5 Surf Cat.....Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Get the tip when you order your blank,most suppliers will gladly fit the tip for you Rod looks great! Good Job Treed! Nice work


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Junkman....I got it from Randy for $75 ...he doesnt carry rod building supplies....had I not got it for that price. I probably wouldnt have got a WRI blank for my first build had it not been discounted $100


----------

